
Databricks acquires Redash - akulkarni
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/24/databricks-acquires-redash-a-visualizations-service-for-data-scientists/
======
jimsparkman
Can’t say enough nice things about redash. It’s become a staple in our data
program.

What I’ve found is for our product data, traditional BI tools make certain
queries easy but many other queries really hard (Tableau, QuickSight). You end
up second guessing the results and checking yourself in SQL anyways.

SQL is the lingua franca of data, and Redash lets us stay in that mindset.

I’ve also been able to submit PR back to Redash with ease, great team. With
the acquisition I am a tiny bit concerned about the future, but also hopeful.

------
scranglis
Since arikfr is on this thread – thank you so much for Redash. Our internal
instance is at query ID 8500+ and everyone on the team relies on it for
querying and alerting. Can't wait to see what happens with the resources to
take on some of your more ambitious ideas!

------
libovness
recently brought Redash over to my new company, installation was easy and it
ran as fast as I remembered. Love low-frills workhorse sql clients like this

------
akulkarni
What other SQL UIs are people using? There are so many out there: Redash,
Metabase, DBeaver, SQLPad, Superset (kinda).

~~~
smoe
We are using DataGrip and DBeaver to develop any non trivial SQL and
investigations.

Metabase we use for building dashboards, and we taught non technical people to
use it so they can answer ~70% of questions they have about the data
themselves.

~~~
Shorn
If you use DataGrip, make sure you try out the new (to me as an IDEA user,
anyway) "Show output results in editor" function.

It's disabled in IDEA by default, so go switch it on and try it.

It's my most recent example of a feature I didn't even know I wanted and now
can't imagine not having.

------
killion
We went from Periscope to Redash for the cost savings but haven’t missed a
thing. It’s fast and has an intuitive UI. I hope it continues on.

------
hitekker
I evaluated on-premise Redash as an alternative for engineers and analysts who
don't want to learn tableau. It's harder to setup than Metabase but more
intuitive to use (for someone with SQL expertise).

However, their feature-set was fairly lacking and the company as a whole
seemed directionless.

It's a tough space to be in, and I'm disappointed they couldn't find their
footing.

~~~
radiowave
OTOH, I've evaluated Metabase a number of times and never manage to get more
than 10 minutes in before running into some staggering flaw that convinces me
that I can't put this in front of other people in the business and expect them
to use it. I ended up deploying Redash instead - it is unquestionably a much
less ambitious project, but it mostly achieves its aims.

~~~
arikfr
Not excited about the “less ambitious project”, but still better than being
something that can’t be put in front of people. Glad you found Redash useful.
:-)

~~~
pplonski86
@arikfr I've learned a lot from redash. Firstly, after knowing redash, I
decided to go open-source with my service. I learned a lot from reading redash
source-code/repository. Your project is amazing and was inspiration for me!
Thank you!

------
dataminded
Really excited about this.

I evaluated Redash unfortunately it didn’t have as robust a feature set as we
needed. I am hopeful that they will continue to develop it and support on-prem
deployment a before Mode does anyway.

------
dang
We changed the URL from [https://blog.redash.io/redash-joins-
databricks/](https://blog.redash.io/redash-joins-databricks/) to something
that isn't a corporate press release.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20corporate%20press%20release&sort=byDate&type=comment)

